# Need to know which is the best mobile carrier in Mumbai



## bibinjohn (Apr 30, 2012)

HI... iam going to Mumbai for the first time. i need to know which is the best mobile carrier.. i am looking for the one which has cheapest National SMS rate...


----------



## theserpent (Apr 30, 2012)

Airtel and vodafone has indias best network.
All have the same sms rates


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

Just look at the tariff plan of major Teleco operators in your Circle and decide which one suits your need.
The network coverage shouldn't be a problem for major operators like AIRTEL,iDEA,VODAFONE,etc.Just make sure other users in your locality arent facing any signal issues for the operator you are gonna opt for.


----------



## bibinjohn (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks everybody.. network coverage is not the 1st thing iam looking for, i know there are no free smss. i want which operators has the lowest national msg booster...


----------



## dsneih (Apr 30, 2012)

I Vodafone is best if you consider coverage area and docomo is best if you want good and cheaper offer even uninor is good in offers


----------

